# GEM eS 2005 New Deka GEL (8g31)



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

I've just replaced all 6 batts with identical OEM Deka Gels (8G31). I also installed a Cycle Analyst digital dashboard to better monitor my battery pack status. Running the GEM for the first time with the new batts indicated beginning voltage of 73.5V. 

After traveling 14 miles, the CA showed only 32.75 AH consumed (out of a possible ~92AH as rated for the Deka GEL's) leaving a theoretical ~59.25 AH left to consume. 

In contrast the GEM OEM odometer showed the battery gauge with only a single red bar remaining. In addition, the low voltage (Turtle icon) limiter was illuminated with the commensurate speed limited to 15MPH - despite 60% voltage remaining in the battery pack.

Is it possible to disconnect whatever is controlling the GEM OEM odometer to place the GEM in Turtle mode?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gregdugas said:


> I've just replaced all 6 batts with identical OEM Deka Gels (8G31). I also installed a Cycle Analyst digital dashboard to better monitor my battery pack status. Running the GEM for the first time with the new batts indicated beginning voltage of 73.5V.
> 
> After traveling 14 miles, the CA showed only 32.75 AH consumed (out of a possible ~92AH as rated for the Deka GEL's) leaving a theoretical ~59.25 AH left to consume.
> 
> ...


What makes you think the GEM instruments were incorrect? 73.5 Volts doesn't sound like a fully charged pack at the start of your 14 mile trip. Why do you think you'd actually see the rated Ah? And what do you mean by 60% voltage remaining in the battery pack?


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the questions Travis - they are appreciated!

Q1. What makes you think the GEM instruments were incorrect?
A1: Right before changing to the new battery pack, the GEM instrument was registering all 10 bars after a full recharge. After burning through only 3 bars, the Turtle icon would then become activated. This made me question the accuracy of the GEM instrument.
A2: After installing the new pack and traveling only 1 mile, the GEM instrument already showed 1 bar depleted. The previous battery pack - at its best, provided 20-22 mile range on a single charge - for an avg. of roughly 2 miles per bar. 

Q2. 73.5 Volts doesn't sound like a fully charged pack at the start of your 14 mile trip.
A: The latest recharge showed 79.8V. What's to be expected from a new battery GEL pack?

Q3. Why do you think you'd actually see the rated Ah?
A: While noting that the _theoretical _AH of fully charged Deka GEL's was 92AH, I expected more range capability than just the 32.75AH that the CA registered as having been consumed over 14 miles. If I remember correctly, the remaining voltage as per the CA was something like 63.4V. Is this the level that would trigger the "Turtle" limiting voltage?

Thanks again - Greg


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gregdugas said:


> Thanks for the questions Travis - they are appreciated!
> 
> Q1. What makes you think the GEM instruments were incorrect?
> A1: Right before changing to the new battery pack, the GEM instrument was registering all 10 bars after a full recharge. After burning through only 3 bars, the Turtle icon would then become activated. This made me question the accuracy of the GEM instrument.
> ...


I ain't Travis  And it sounds like you weren't fully charged. But 63V is like way, way below where you should go with those badderies. On a straight run to discharge I think you could expect to see maybe 45-50Ah on a good day. If cold outside; lower.* I think maybe your turtle gauge is working just fine and you should leave it alone.

*Please click on user CP and fill in your location. That would help those trying to help you see if maybe it was cool weather where you live.


----------



## gregdugas (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Major:
As clarification, is your reference to the "45-50Ah" meaning "residual" or "consumed" energy in the battery pack? [RE: The 63V was the voltage reading of the battery pack at the end of my trip when the temp was 75F]

Any chance you know what voltage level triggers the Turtle activation?

(My apologizes to you Major for mistaking your identify)


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gregdugas said:


> Thanks Major:
> As clarification, is your reference to the "45-50Ah" meaning "residual" or "consumed" energy in the battery pack? [RE: The 63V was the voltage reading of the battery pack at the end of my trip when the temp was 75F]
> 
> Any chance you know what voltage level triggers the Turtle activation?


No, I am not real familiar with turtle instruments  And my estimate for the capacity of Pb-Acid at a 1 to 2C discharge comes from experience. Here is an example: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78826


----------

